# How do feel about this?



## Brent Heilman (Jun 24, 2011)

I was looking around online today and saw this: 
http://www.freemasoninformation.com/2011/04/jay-zs-playing-with-us-now/

I really don't know how I feel about this but I am pretty sure it isn't that good warm and fuzzy feeling. I wasn't sure if anyone else had seen this or not.


----------



## JJones (Jun 24, 2011)

What they did to the S&C just seems wrong to me but the entire concept strikes me as utterly disrespectful to the craft.

I had to work hard to complete all my work for each degree so I could finally wear Masonic regalia but now every gangster/rapper wannabe will be wearing the S&C.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree. They couldn't just stop at the S&C either and also included the eagle from the Scottish Rite. To me it is utterly distasteful.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Benton (Jun 24, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> I agree. They couldn't just stop at the S&C either and also included the eagle from the Scottish Rite. To me it is utterly distasteful.



Same here, it's rude at best. Monetizing a symbol used by others solely for profit? Not right by anyone's standards I think.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 24, 2011)

*I just threw up in my mouth*


----------



## Mlugo1247 (Jun 24, 2011)

Disgusting


----------



## LRG (Jun 24, 2011)

A lawsuit should be brought against them.
for what? take a pick


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 24, 2011)

It is a shame to see this. It really bothers me to see this kind of thing. No good can come from it.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 25, 2011)

LRG said:


> A lawsuit should be brought against them.
> for what? take a pick


 
I am not sure that we have a foundation to stand upon here.

I am unaware of any "trademark" pertaining to the usage of the Square & Compasses. Someone feel free to correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 25, 2011)

I believe you are correct Bro. Stewart.


----------



## Benton (Jun 25, 2011)

Class action lawsuit on behalf of all Masons?  I know, no trademark. Still.


----------



## LukeD (Jun 25, 2011)

Bro. Stewart said:


> *I just threw up in my mouth*



Me too, then out my nose. Total disgrace. Anyone see the points on the Compass?  Wonder why they went with that, or if it just proves their ignorance.


----------



## MikeMay (Jun 25, 2011)

LukeD said:


> ...or if it just proves their ignorance.



That pretty much sums it up right there...


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jun 25, 2011)

I have been following all the 'hype' on Jay-Z and Nas since Jay-Z and Rick Ross released the song entitled "Free Mason." Jay-Z whose real name is Shawn Carter according to his own words is not a free mason. The media have created all the hype around Jay-Z being in the illuminati and him being a devil worshipper all of which is just hype. 

One thing is certin he is a smart business man. All of the attention has done one thing for his music and clothing line and that is increase sales. Like it or not Jay-Z is drawing attention to freemasonry. 

The question is how are we as freemasons going to respond?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 25, 2011)

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> I have been following all the 'hype' on Jay-Z and Nas since Jay-Z and Rick Ross released the song entitled "Free Mason." Jay-Z whose real name is Shawn Carter according to his own words is not a free mason. The media have created all the hype around Jay-Z being in the illuminati and him being a devil worshipper all of which is just hype.
> 
> One thing is certin he is a smart business man. All of the attention has done one thing for his music and clothing line and that is increase sales. Like it or not Jay-Z is drawing attention to freemasonry.
> 
> The question is how are we as freemasons going to respond?


 
All that I can tell you my Brother is this; I can not support this.


----------



## MikeMay (Jun 25, 2011)

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> Like it or not Jay-Z is drawing attention to freemasonry.  The question is how are we as freemasons going to respond?




I don't have to like it, but the fact is, attention "IS" being drawn.  Our response should be one as men of upright character, prepared to give an answer as people ask questions.  Some people will accept the truth, some will remain caught up in theories.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 25, 2011)

MikeMay said:
			
		

> I don't have to like it, but the fact is, attention "IS" being drawn.  Our response should be one as men of upright character, prepared to give an answer as people ask questions.  Some people will accept the truth, some will remain caught up in theories.



Sound advice. I am sure that most of us here will do the right thing. As for the rest I will not answer for them but I pray they do as we will.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## LukeD (Jun 25, 2011)

Guard the West. Hopefully the attention will draw good men. Time will tell.


----------



## JTM (Jun 26, 2011)

I personally don't mind the jay z songs about masonry.


----------



## Beathard (Jun 26, 2011)

It is a shame that people use masonry as a way to gain fame by defaming it's good name, but it has been done for centuries and we are stool here. Keep up the good work brothers and this too shall pass.

Some of the words in the song are actually pretty good.   If you ignore the curse words, some of it is pretty good. 

It is not the first time a song about freemasonry was recorded. Remember the typical American phenomenon of the Grand Mystic Royal Order
Of the Nobles of the Ali Baba Temple of the Shrine?  Ray did not exactly paint a positive picture. 

It's all marketing. Any marketing, good or bad, can have a positive result in the long run if you are ready to respond appropriately.


----------



## M.M.Wood (Jun 26, 2011)

I am sick as well.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jun 28, 2011)

You are right Bro Stewart, that is why UGLE can't sue every irregular masonic organization that pops up.  i.e. Grand Orient of the United States of America, Nation 1613, etc.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## VinnyC (Jun 29, 2011)

I am not a Mason as of yet. But I have read some books about Freemasonry, and according to what I've read, people who claim to be Freemasons are "Cowans", if I stand correct. However, I feel that this is not right by way of them profiting of something that isn't theirs; especially from a Non-profit organization, such as this Fraternity. I have heard the rap song. I would not want an organization, fraternity, club or anything in that nature, to be represented in such a way with vulgar/ unprofessional language and immoral motives. I would also not want to be represented by someone who may possibly be immoral in anyway who would be wearing my insignia. How would it look to other people, for example, someone to drink and drive, got into a fatal collision while the person at fault was wearing your symbol or insignia? Then later, the family member of the deceased sees someone else wearing the same symbol or insignia. Some people might take it too far, and would tarnish what you stand for. I know that there are loop holes that people find to use for their benefit as well as there are loop holes for it to be stopped. Take for example this situation, the S&C isn't trademarked so the artists uses that for an advantage. The Fraternity can find something within that S&C or whatever symbol he uses, to use against him, such as as him using the name itself, Freemasonry, in his merchandise....whatever the case may be. Like I said, I am not a Freemason but I do find the situation unacceptable by all means. Thanks.


----------



## dnewman3 (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.elyricsworld.com/free_mason_(feat_jay-z)_lyrics_rick_ross.html

These are the lyrics to the song.  I looked them up after i read this thread.


----------



## barryguitar (Jun 29, 2011)

http://freemasonry.bcy.ca/grandlodge/trademark.html
The Square and Compasses IS trademarked!! Jay-Z either Has permission to use it from some Grand lodge that is part of the claim or he is subject to a lawsuit. The Grand Master of Texas masons could feel free to file the cease and decist order on production, and any profits from the sale of these items could be claimed. WE as Texas masons can use the symbol for our own use, or to make some decals for our friends but if we want to make t-shirts or stickers and sell them for profit we need permission, which can be obtained from the Grand Secretary, and I assure you they do want their cut.


----------



## Dion (Jun 23, 2012)

THE SQUARE AND COMPASSES IMAGE IS A REGISTERED TRADEMARK


. . . . at least in some jurisdictions.



Duh.  Sorry Brother Barry, didn't see your link when I posted.  You only "scooped" me by one year!


----------



## cog41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> I have been following all the 'hype' on Jay-Z and Nas since Jay-Z and Rick Ross released the song entitled "Free Mason." Jay-Z whose real name is Shawn Carter according to his own words is not a free mason. The media have created all the hype around Jay-Z being in the illuminati and him being a devil worshipper all of which is just hype.
> 
> One thing is certin he is a smart business man. All of the attention has done one thing for his music and clothing line and that is increase sales. Like it or not Jay-Z is drawing attention to freemasonry.
> 
> The question is how are we as freemasons going to respond?





I certainly agree he's a good businessman. But his choice and use of the S & C shows a lack of imagination. 
Surely his graphics designer(s) could do better.

When conspiracy and mystery writers can think of nothing or no one on their own they always fall back on the freemasons.
Yes the freemasons have it all, the rich and famous, the notable, the powerful, the closed doors, the secret ceremonies and some really cool symbols. They're perfect for any type of suspense, mystery or intrigue. And out comes another book or movie.
 Oh well, at least we're still around.

Unfortunately Jay-Z has become a member of the "can't come up with anything else" crowd. 

Just my humble opinion.


----------

